# bootsplash, gensplash, fbsplash????....idee confuse

## Wave2184

ciao a tutti..

è da ieri che sto smanettando sulla mia gentoo per mettere su il bootsplash....

ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

ma il risultato non è positivo...ho il framebuffer a 800x600 e senza immagine....

ho sentito dire che per kernel >= 2.6.7 bisogna usare fbsplash o gensplash...ma dalla guida sembrerebbe che anche bootsplash sia valido...qualcuno mi potrebbe dare qualche spiegazione in più???ho le idee un po confuse...(ho appena fatto un esame  :Laughing:  )

il mio kernel è:

2.6.7-gentoo-r11 e questo è il mio lilo.conf:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/lilo/files/lilo.conf,v 1.2 2004/07/18 04:42:04 dragonheart Exp $

# Author: Ultanium

#

# Start LILO global section

#

# Faster, but won't work on all systems:

#compact

# Should work for most systems, and do not have the sector limit:

lba32

# If lba32 do not work, use linear:

#linear

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/hda

#map = /boot/.map

# If you are having problems booting from a hardware raid-array

# or have a unusual setup, try this:

#disk=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc bios=0x80  # see this as the first BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/sda bios=0x81                 # see this as the second BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/hda bios=0x82                 # see this as the third BIOS disk

# Here you can select the secondary loader to install.  A few

# examples is:

#

#    boot-text.b

#    boot-menu.b

#    boot-bmp.b

#

#install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

install = /boot/boot-bmp.b

bitmap=/boot/handy_128.bmp

bmp-colors=38,68,53,112,38,25  # colore del testo

bmp-table=114p,347p,2,7        # posizione e colore del testo

bmp-timer=470p,336p,25,0,11    # posizione e colore del timer

#menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

timeout=150

delay = 150

# Normal VGA console

#vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

#vga = 791

default = Gentoo

#

# End LILO global section

#

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo

   root = /dev/hda4

   #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

   label = Gentoo

   read-only # read-only for checking

   append="video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60"

   initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

#

# Linux bootable partition config ends

#

#

# DOS bootable partition config begins

#

other = /dev/hda1

   #other = /devices/discs/disc0/part1

   label = WindowsXP

   table = /dev/hda

#

# DOS bootable partition config ends  

#

```

grazie....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che il 2.6.7 abbai gia' fbsplash e non piu' bootsplash. Quindi leggi questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778 .

Per verificare che sia fbsplash devi avere questa voce nel kernel

```
Device Drivers  --->  Graphics support  --->

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash
```

----------

## Wave2184

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per verificare che sia fbsplash devi avere questa voce nel kernel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quella voce nn la trovo nel 2.6.7 ma neanche nel config del kernel 2.6.9.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova un

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SPLASH
```

----------

## Wave2184

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova un
> 
> ```
> # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SPLASH
> ```
> ...

 

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

questo è l'output....

cmq sia penso che ne approfitterò per mettere su il kernel 2.6.9 e a questo punto meto direttamente fbsplash...solo che mi interessava capire come si è evoluto il tutto da bootspalsh a fbsplash (presumo che gensplash includa fbsplash)....sapere se è specifico per gentoo etc...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora il tuo kernel ha il supporto per bootsplash. Si fbsplash e' la stessa cosa di gensplash (credo chiamata cosi' per il tema ma sinceramente non ho mai capito bene neanche io)

----------

## neon

Gensplash è il progetto avviato da spook per sostituire bootsplash. Questo progetto è (per ora) composto da fbsplash (patch del kernel) e le splashutils (programmini per la gestione dello splash).

L'intenzione del progetto è quella di riorganizzare quello che viene fatto in bootsplash in una maniera migliore, in futuro ci saranno file di config in xml per i temi ed altri miglioramenti grafici. La nuova implementazione è in fase di sviluppo, sul sito http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ trovate tutte le info necessarie  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@neon_it: grazie mille ora mi e' chiaro

----------

## Wave2184

ma che frame buffer device devo utilizzare????vesafb o vesafb-tng???

quale è la differenza???ho sentito gente che con il tng ha avuto problemi...ma potrebbero essere solo dei casi isolati...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> ma che frame buffer device devo utilizzare????vesafb o vesafb-tng??
> 
> 

 

vesa-tng dovrebbe funzionare meglio e' nuovo. l'ha fatto lo stesso di fbsplash

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Wave2184 wrote:*   ma che frame buffer device devo utilizzare????vesafb o vesafb-tng??
> 
>  
> 
> vesa-tng dovrebbe funzionare meglio e' nuovo. l'ha fatto lo stesso di fbsplash

 

E' sicuramente più comodo, a patto di accettare un rallentamento nello switch tra console dovuto ad un piccolo baco.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250913

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> E' sicuramente più comodo, a patto di accettare un rallentamento nello switch tra console dovuto ad un piccolo baco.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250913

 

A me non lo da piu' questo problema

----------

## gaffiere

ah...   :Shocked:   che kernel utilizzi?

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> ah...    che kernel utilizzi?

 

```
$ uname -r

2.6.9-gentoo-r9
```

----------

## gaffiere

urca... a me fà ancora lo stesso scherzo, nonstante abbia la tua stessa versione del kernel.

quando l'ho compilato ho usato il vecchio kernel come base, con il make oldconfig... potrebbe essere stato questo? (anche se mi pare strano)

oppure potrebbe dipendere dalla scheda video... qui NVIDIA, lì?

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ati mobility 7500

----------

## gaffiere

mboh... sarà quello... 

see ya

----------

## Cerberos86

Io avevo cominciato con bootsplash, patchando il kernel e incasinando un po' le cose.... Ti consiglio di salvarti il .config del kernel, e riemergere....

Poi segui questa guida che secondo me è perfetta....  :Wink: 

Good Luck

----------

## Wave2184

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Io avevo cominciato con bootsplash, patchando il kernel e incasinando un po' le cose.... Ti consiglio di salvarti il .config del kernel, e riemergere....
> 
> Poi segui questa guida che secondo me è perfetta.... 
> 
> Good Luck

 

avev gia trovato questa guida..grazie..

l ho seguita...:

ho attivato le opzioni nel kernel

ho dato make

ho emerso splashutils

ho dato meke modules_install

ho installato il kernel in boot

ho editato lilo.conf

ho aggiunto splash ai runlevel di defoult

ma nn succede nulla...dalla guida mi sembra di capire che esiste un theme di default ma evidentemente mi sbaglio....devo crearmene uno io???in effetti io ho messo emergence come theme ma all'avvio mi dice che non riesce a trovare l'immagine.bmp ....dove sbaglio???

----------

## Wave2184

aggiornamento.....

ho eseguito questi comandi..

```

# mount /boot

# cd /etc/splash

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence

```

e aggiunto questo nella relativa voce in lilo.conf

```

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence"

initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

ma al boot non succede nulla..e quando carica i runleve ([ OK ]) l'ultimo che è splash mi dice che non trova l'immagine....e parte il login....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa hai in /etc/conf.d/splash alla voce SPLASH_THEME=? E hai aggiunto splash al runlevel?

----------

## Wave2184

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cosa hai in /etc/conf.d/splash alla voce SPLASH_THEME=? E hai aggiunto splash al runlevel?

 

```
# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

SPLASH_THEME="emergence"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

# SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

# SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

# SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

# SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

```

nn c'era niente a quella voce....ho aggiunto emergence ma non cambia nulla....

per quanto riguarda il runlevel 

```

alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |

                famd |

            gkrellmd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

            mldonkey |

             modules | boot

              mtinkd |

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

              serial | boot

              smartd |

              splash |      default

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |

                 xfs |

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Wave2184

ma allora sono destinato a non avere il framebuffer con gensplash???  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oltre a quelle opzioni nella guida vedi di avere attivato anche nel kenrnel

```
Device Drivers  --->  Block devices  --->

        <*> RAM disk support    

        (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)  

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

        [*] Support for Large Block Devices                          
```

----------

## Wave2184

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Oltre a quelle opzioni nella guida vedi di avere attivato anche nel kenrnel
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->  Block devices  --->
> 
> ...

 

tutto abilitato...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'errore che ti da quando cerca di caricare l'immagine?

----------

## Wave2184

appena posso posto...sto aggiornando il sistema...e ci sono kdebase e samba da emergere....ci vorrà un pò...cmq sia appena posso riavvio e posto...

grazie...

----------

## Wave2184

allora....subito prima del login appare questo....:

```
!!!Setting framebuffer console images...

Can't open config file /etc/splash/emergence/640x480.cfg.

No 8bpp picture for the current splash mode (v) specified in the theme c   [  OK  ]

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una domanda, ma tu usi vese o vesa-tng?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> ma che frame buffer device devo utilizzare????vesafb o vesafb-tng???
> 
> quale è la differenza???ho sentito gente che con il tng ha avuto problemi...ma potrebbero essere solo dei casi isolati...

 

ragazzi nel forum c'è tutto....... -_-"

ricerca forum

ricerca forum

ovviamente se ne è parlato ampiamente (esistono altri post)

----------

## Wave2184

questo nel mio .config

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

 

Ho setti nel kernel la risoluzione o nel lilo.conf. Non in tutti e due. Credo che il sistema vada a prendere questa risoluzione per il fbsplash e non quella del lilo.conf

----------

## Wave2184

appena ho un po di tempo provo grazie per le info...

byebye...

----------

## Wave2184

fedeli....ho cambiato la risoluzione nel config del kernel...mettendola a 1024x768@60 ma non cambia nulla....nn so più che fare...  :Embarassed: 

----------

